# Bought an oldskool Kicker KS80 substation



## Robb (Dec 5, 2008)

I was browsing local kijiji for a while now to try and find an old school Kicker KS80 substation. One finally popped up and it was in mint condition. Seller was asking $75 bucks, so I offered $40 bucks and he accepted. Cant go worng !  So I went to pick it up today. To my surprise, it was owned by an older retired guy in his early 60's. That explains why it's in such great shape ! It came out of his wifes Acura integra hatchback back in the day. 

This sub is from the time when kicker car audio was actually a higher end car audio manufacturer, made by stillwater designs in Oklahoma U.S.A. from the mid to late 90's, not like the cheap kicker of today where it's made in China ! 
This 8" subwoofer box is small, very lightweight and compact (18 x 9 x 9), delivers some clean low frequencies, perfect for my 1990 CRX. All I need now is to buy an amp for it.  Anyone selling a Zapco studio 150 or 300x ? 

Specs:
http://www.kicker.com/sites/default/files/KS02Manual.pdf


Pics:


----------



## truckerfte (Jul 30, 2010)

ya know, ive got one of those in my scirocco, never heard it, lol


----------



## dipitydoo (Aug 23, 2011)

great shape for such an old unit.


----------



## Robb (Dec 5, 2008)

dipitydoo said:


> great shape for such an old unit.


indeed !


----------



## sqshoestring (Jun 19, 2007)

Ported, never saw one of those. I did install a lot of those stillwater PR boxes, sold a lot of those especially for hatches.


----------



## Robb (Dec 5, 2008)

sqshoestring said:


> Ported, never saw one of those. I did install a lot of those stillwater PR boxes, sold a lot of those especially for hatches.


Kicker made a bandpass version as well KSR80 and a PSR12 which is a powered sub.

Kicker powered substation - Markham / York Region Cars & Vehicles For Sale - Kijiji Markham / York Region Canada.


----------



## Robb (Dec 5, 2008)

Well, I'll be installing this sub this coming tuesday.


----------



## Robb (Dec 5, 2008)

I just unstalled it yesterday and its amazing what it sounds like feeding it only 120 clean RMS watts bridged with my Zapco studio 100 amp ! Been listening to my no doubt cd and this sub delivers some clean/accurate low frequencies, perfect for my 1990 CRX. Good SQ too !
Not too shabby for $40 

I'll post some pics soon.


----------



## 22689 (Mar 25, 2009)

The manual is a little contradictory so remember. it says 150 RMS, and it also says Max amp watts 150

the KSR are much like the old comp, I have some that are replacements and I have compared them. I'd place them a little better in quality than the impulse, really close to a comp of the same time period. Single stitch - real nice though for a sub station. 

4 ohm. single coil and ported - the back pressure for this to operate on is minimal so just be careful is what i mean. LOL 

it's a Nice find for that money. don't wanna blow it out of the box. :O)


----------



## Robb (Dec 5, 2008)

imeverlast said:


> 4 ohm. single coil and ported - the back pressure for this to operate on is minimal so just be careful is what i mean. LOL
> 
> it's a Nice find for that money. don't wanna blow it out of the box. :O)


No I wont. I'm feeding it a clean 120 watts from my zapco studio 100. It sounds really good and gives you a nice kick, mind you I have it in my small CRX hatchback. 
I'll post some pics and maybe tomorrow.


----------



## 22689 (Mar 25, 2009)

Robb said:


> No I wont. I'm feeding it a clean 120 watts from my zapco studio 100. It sounds really good and gives you a nice kick, mind you I have it in my small CRX hatchback.
> I'll post some pics and maybe tomorrow.


 Cool beans! yeah that's what i was thinking as well. Nice for a small zippy car. 

Your Car is Zippier than my 1970 Beetle but that box would fit real nice behind the rear seat. LOL 

I have a little plan to make it Bang so hard it freaks people smooth out. I just located a a nice pair of S15D 4's with chrome baskets. LOL if i can design a couple of 1.5 cubic foot enclosures that will snug down in there and fire right. i will have a seriously loud rust bucket. LOL


----------



## Robb (Dec 5, 2008)

Some pics of the install


----------



## Robb (Dec 5, 2008)

Played the system today for an hour, tweaking it.. must say it sounds pretty damn good !


----------



## Robb (Dec 5, 2008)

Just an update:
I have the system tuned nicely now. I'll be posting a video of it soon.


----------



## Robb (Dec 5, 2008)

Well here the video I took of my stereo.
The video is taken with a very old Sony DSC-P93a digital camera in 640x480 spec..unfortunately.


Clarion DRZ9255 - HXD2 - Zapco Studio - YouTube


----------



## Robb (Dec 5, 2008)

Had some time today to show my front end setup as someone asked me last year to make a video.

Here's some pics and video.

1/2 baltic birch speaker baffles
brownbread sound deadener
6.5" DLS MS6a Midbass 80hz-4k hz
1" Kicker nd25a tweeter 4khz - 20k hz


sample video:

Clarion DRZ9255 , DLS MS6a, Kicker nd25a, Zapco Studio Amplifier - YouTube


----------



## Rodek (Aug 19, 2006)

I remember when the substations came out. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

My friend has the similar 10" kicker bandpass stillwater substation if anyone wants to buy it. Its just sitting in his garage

Like the amps. All time fav


----------



## Robb (Dec 5, 2008)

I should install my BNIB Studio 150's to give it some more power, but I dont think they will fit in the setup as it is. Id have to rearrange the subwoofer !


----------



## 1996blackmax (Aug 29, 2007)

I remember the substations! 

I had the ND25A's along with the 5 1/4" Resolution mids for a while.


----------



## rallypoint_1 (Oct 26, 2011)

Install the Studio150, reinstall the spare tire cover, roll the carpet out and put the sub on top. You won't see the amps but you will have the bigger amp. That's how I have it. Similar to yours. Showing the amps off is nice though!!


----------



## Robb (Dec 5, 2008)

rallypoint_1 said:


> Install the Studio150, reinstall the spare tire cover, roll the carpet out and put the sub on top. You won't see the amps but you will have the bigger amp. That's how I have it. Similar to yours. Showing the amps off is nice though!!


I dont want the spare tire cover or carpet covering the amps because I want them to be cool and breathe.


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

the difference between a 100 and 150 wont be much the way its set up now. I think its all powered fine,..... but heres what I would do to make a big improvement. 

Add a studio 150 or similar (any sub amp you like) for the sub hidden under the seat and run the two studio 100's bridged mono to the left and the other for the right the dls. press in the mono button and only use the left inputs. No y adapters needed. You got 50x2 and 200x2 and 300x1(what ever sub amp your choose) and thats going to be an improvement.

And considering the sub amp will be hidden, matching is less of a big deal. It just fits too good to change up that amp set station. Plus 50x2 and 200x2 Zap studio power is damn near perfect. Those amps are so clean in appearance and sound. Theyre perfect for a 2 way front stage.

You can even fit one of those nvx micro mono amps behind a side panel


----------



## Robb (Dec 5, 2008)

tyroneshoes said:


> Add a studio 150 or similar (any sub amp you like) for the sub hidden under the seat and run the two studio 100's bridged mono to the left and the other for the right the dls. press in the mono button and only use the left inputs. No y adapters needed. You got 50x2 and 200x2 and 300x1(what ever sub amp your choose) and thats going to be an improvement.


No.
Power will be upped to the midbass, but so will the THD !
I want a _cleaner_ stereo signal driving my mids !


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

Pulled one of these out of a car about a month ago I think at my shop... it was blown. Might have been a Pioneer copy... but looked just like that.


----------



## rallypoint_1 (Oct 26, 2011)

Robb said:


> I dont want the spare tire cover or carpet covering the amps because I want them to be cool and breathe.


I understand. It won't run as hot as you think. I have a BBQ punch 150hd in there and it's fine. Even here in SoCal. A fan is always an option.


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

its still so clean at 2 ohms that going from 50 to 200 will be positive


----------



## Robb (Dec 5, 2008)

tyroneshoes said:


> its still so clean at 2 ohms that going from 50 to 200 will be positive


It's loud enough for me. 
I dont play my music loud anyways.


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

in that case its all powered just fine i think


----------



## Robb (Dec 5, 2008)

tyroneshoes said:


> in that case its all powered just fine i think


:laugh:


----------



## Captain Paintball (Mar 18, 2007)

Those were the Golden Days of car audio for me. I had a kicker SS 2x10 with the identical styled woofer--and it pounded.


----------



## Robb (Dec 5, 2008)

Captain Paintball said:


> Those were the Golden Days of car audio for me. I had a kicker SS 2x10 with the identical styled woofer--and it pounded.


The SS SUB Boxes were awesome !!


----------

